# Nightime: Almost 5



## organicmom3 (Oct 7, 2009)

This isn't that big of a deal- but I thought I'd ask. My four year old (who will be 5 at the end of the month) still pees his pull up almost every night. The thing is last year he went through a phase where he stayed dry almost 4-5 nights a week and now is wet most nights. He is dry during the day without a hitch, no problem. I'm just not sure what changed from being usually dry to usually being wet. I DON"T want to make a big deal out of it as I was a bed wetter as a child and I HATED that I was punished, made to use a buzzer thing at night, etc. HATED IT and I won't do that to my son. I guess I'm just curious if others have had the experience of a child going for so long being dry most of the time at night to being wet again so often??? I never went through this change with my other two kids. Once they stopped peeing at night it was just over and we never went back to wetting....
We use a sticker chart to encourage....but I'm almost afraid that might be upsetting him because he gets sad when his pull up is wet. We do cut out liquids by 6 and have him use the potty three times before bed around 8 -9....


----------



## AndtheStars (Mar 25, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but I wanted to give you some encouragement. My son, who will be 6 in August, just stopped using pull-ups in the past 3 months. He had weeks where he had dry pull ups and we thought that it was over but he went back to wetting them. We didn't change anything, minimal liquid after dinner, peeing before bed, same routine, just kept going. He's been in undies at night for 3 months now with 1 or 2 accidents. I think it's just a matter of time. There was a good 4-5 months of wet pull-ups after the string of dry ones. My husband was a bed wetter so I think that there's a genetic component. Eventually, their neurological system matures enough that it clicks. You are doing the right thing by keeping it low key. Maybe remove the sticker incentive and just let him come to it on his own. Good luck!


----------

